# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  قصة التحكيم بلا تحريف ولا تاؤيل

## سراج منير

* قصة التحكيم بلا تحريف ولا تاؤيل   *    *الحمد لله*       تراوض الفريقان بعد مكاتبات ومراجعات يطول ذكرها على التحكيم  وهو أن يحكم كل واحد من الاميرين - علي ومعاوية - رجلا من جهته.   ثم يتفق الحكمان على ما فيه مصلحة للمسلمين.فوكل معاوية *عمرو بن العاص*، وأراد علي أن يوكل *عبد الله بن عباس* - وليته فعل - ولكنه منعه القراء ممن ذكرنا * وقالوا: لا نرضى إلا بأبي موسى الاشعري. ، وكان أبو موسى قد اعتزل في بعض أرض الحجاز. *  *قال علي*: فإني أجعل الاشتر حكما، *فقالوا*: وهل سعر الحرب وشعر الارض إلا الاشتر ؟ *قال*: فاصنعوا ما شئتم،                                  فقال الاحنف لعلي:  والله لقد رميت بحجر إنه لا يصلح هؤلاء القوم إلا رجل منهم، يدنو منهم حتى يصير في أكفهم، ويبتعد حتى يصير بمنزلة النجم، فإن أبيت أن تجعلني حكما فاجعلني ثانيا وثالثا، فإنه لن يعقد عقدة إلا أحلها، ولا يحل عقدة عقدتها إلا عقدت لك أخرى مثلها أو أحكم منها.
  فأبوا إلا أبا موسى الاشعري   فذهبت الرسل إلى أبي موسى الاشعري - وكان قد اعتزل - فلما قيل له إن الناس قد اصطلحوا  *قال*: الحمد لله   *قيل له*: وقد جعلت حكما   *فقال*: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، ثم أخذوه حتى أحضروه إلى علي رضي الله عنه وكتبوا بينهم كتابا   *هذه صورته.*** بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذا ما قاضى عليه علي بن أبي طالب أمير المؤمنين، *فقال عمرو بن العاص*: اكتب اسمه واسم أبيه، هو أميركم وليس بأميرنا، *فقال الاحنف*: لا تكتب إلا أمير المؤمنين، *فقال علي*: امح أمير المؤمنين واكتب هذا ما قاضى عليه علي بن أبي طالب ثم استشهد علي بقصة الحديبية حين امتنع أهل مكة هذا ما قاضى عليه محمد رسول الله، فامتنع المشركون من ذلك   *وقالوا*: اكتب هذا ما قاضى عليه محمد بن عبد الله، فكتب الكاتب: هذا ما تقاضى عليه علي بن أبي طالب ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان، قاضي *علي* على أهل العراق ومن معهم من شيعتهم والمسلمين   *وقاضي* معاوية على أهل الشام ومن كان معه من المؤمنين والمسلمين إنا ننزل عند حكم الله وكتابه ونحيي ما أحيى الله، ونميت ما أمات الله فما وجد الحكمان في كتاب الله - وهما أبو *موسى الاشعري* وعمرو بن العاص -، عملا به وما لم يجدا في كتاب الله فالسنة العادلة الجامعة غير المتفرقة.   ثم أخذ الحكمان من علي ومعاوية ومن الجندين العهود والمواثيق أنهما آمنان على أنفسهما وأهلهما، والامة لهما أنصار على الذي يتقاضيان عليه، وعلى المؤمنين والمسلمين من الطائفتين كليهما عهد الله وميثاقه أنهما على ما في هذه الصحيفة،   وأجلا القضاء إلى رمضان وإن أحبا أن يوخرا ذلك على تراض منهما*، وكتب في يوم الاربعاء لثلاث عشر* خلت من صفر سنة سبع وثلاثين، على أن يوافي علي ومعاوية موضع *الحكمين بدومة الجندل* في رمضان، ومع كل واحد من الحكمين أربعمائة من أصحابه، فإن لم يجتمعا لذلك اجتمعا من العام المقبل *بأذرح*،   *  وقد ذكر أن الاشعث بن قيس لما ذهب إلى معاوية بالكتاب وفيه:*  " هذا ما قاضى عبد الله *علي* أمير المؤمنين معاية بن أبي سفيان  " *قال معاوية*: لو كان أمير المؤمنين لم أقاتله، ولكن ليكتب اسمه وليبدأ به قبل اسمي لفضله وسابقته، فرجع إلى علي فكتب كما قال معاوية.   *وذكر أن أهل الشام أبوا أن يبدأ باسم* علي قبل معاوية، وباسم أهل العراق قبلهم، حتى كتب كتابان كتاب لهؤلاء فيه تقديم معاوية على علي وكتاب آخر لاهل العراق بتقديم اسم علي وأهل العراق على معاوية وأهل الشام  * وهذه تسمية من شهد على هذا التحكيم من جيش علي:*   *عبد الله بن عباس* * والاشعث بن قيس الكندي* * وسعيد بن قيس الهمداني* *وعبد الله بن الطفيل المعافري* * وحجر بن يزيد الكندي* *وورقاء بن سمي العجلي* *وعبد الله بن بلالالعجلي* *وعقبة بن زياد الانصاري* *ويزيد بن جحفة التميمي* *ومالك بن كعب الهمداني*. فهؤلاء عشرة.    *وأما من الشاميين فعشرة آخرون*   *وهم أبو الاعور السلمي* * وحبيب بن مسلمة* * وعبد الرحمن بن خالد بن الوليد* * ومخارق بن الحارث الزبيدي* * ووائل بن علقمة العدوي* * وعلقمة بن يزيد الحضرمي* * وحمزة بن مالك الهمداني* * وسبيع بن يزيد الحضرمي* * وعتبة بن أبي سفيان أخو معاوية* * ويزيد بن الحر العبسي.*  ** * -وخرج الاشعث بن قيس بذلك الكتاب يقرأه على الناس ويعرضه على الطائفتين.ثم شرع الناس في دفن قتلاهم*  *قال الزهري*.بلغني أنه دفن في كل قبر خمسون نفسا، وكان *علي* قد أسر جماعة من أهل الشام، فلما أراد الانصراف أطلقهم، وكان مثلهم أو قريب منهم في يد معاوية وكان قد عزم على قتلهم لظنه أنه قد قتل أسراهم، فلما جاءه أولئك الذين أطلقهم أطلق معاوية الذين في يده،  -وقال *عبد الرحمن بن زياد* بن أنعم - وذكر أهل صفين –  *فقال*: كانوا عربا يعرف بعضهم بعضا في الجاهلية فالتقوا في الاسلام معهم على الحمية وسنة الاسلام، فتصابروا واستحيوا من الفرار، وكانوا إذا تحاجزوا دخل هؤلاء في عسكر هؤلاء، وهؤلاء في عسكر هؤلاء، فيستخرجون قتلاهم فيدفنوهم.  قال الشعبي:   *هم أهل الجنة، لقي بعضهم بعضا فلم يفر أحد من أحد.*   *  خروج الخوارج* **  -وذلك أن *الاشعث بن قيس* مر على ملا من بني تميم فقرأ عليهم الكتاب فقام إليه *عروة بن أذينة* *فقال*: أتحكمون في دين الله الرجال ؟  ثم ضرب بسيفه عجز دابة الاشعث بن قيس، فغضب الاشعث وقومه،  وجاء *الاحنف بن قيس* وجماعة من رؤسائهم يعتذرون إلى *الاشعث بن قيس* من ذلك،    *قلت*:   وقد أخذ هذه الكلمة من هذا الرجل طوائف من أصحاب علي من القراء  *وقالوا*: لا حكم إلا *لله، فسموا المحكمية* (في الملل والنحل ص 50 وفي الفرق بين الفرق ص 51 المحكمة الاولى.قال الشهرستاني وهم الذين خرجوا على أمير المؤمنين علي رضي الله عنه حين جرى أمر المحكمين واجتمعوا بحروراء.وسموا بالحرورية وكانوا *اثني عشر ألفا* وزعيمهم ابن الكواء وعتاب بن الاعور وعبد الله بن وهب الراسبي.ويقال ان أول سيف سل من سيوف الخوارج سيف عروة بن حدير - أو أذينة - أخو مرداس الخارجي وقد نجا من حرب النهروان وبقي إلى أيام معاوية.وضرب عنقه زياد بن أبيه.)   *وتفرق الناس إلى بلادهم* من صفين، وخرج معاوية إلى دمشق بأصحابه، ورجع علي إلى الكوفة على طريق *هيت* فلما دخل الكوفة سمع رجلا *يقول*  *: ذهب علي ورجع في غير شئ. *  *فقال علي*:    للذين فارقناهم خير من هؤلاء وأنشأ يقول:  *أخوك الذي إن أحرجتك  ملمة * من الدهر لم يبرح لبثك راحما* *وليس أخوك بالذي إن تشعبت * عليك أمور ظل يلحاك لائما* *
ثم مضى فجعل يذكر* الله حتى دخل قصر الامارة من الكوفة، ولما كان قد قارب دخول الكوفة اعتزل من جيشه قريب من - اثني عشر ألفا - *وهم الخوارج*، وأبوا أن يساكنوه في بلده، ونزلوا بمكان يقال له *حروراء* وأنكروا عليه أشياء فيما يزعمون أنه ارتكبها، فبعث إليهم علي رضي الله عنه  *عبد الله بن عباس* فناظرهم فرجع أكثرهم وبقي بقيتهم، فقاتلهم علي بن أبي طالب وأصحابه كما سيأتي بيانه وتفصيله قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى.   *-والمقصود*   *أن هؤلاء الخوارج* هم المشار إليهم في الحديث المتفق على صحته أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  " *قال تمرق مارقة على حين فرقة من الناس**-* وفي رواية *من المسلمين*، وفي رواية *من أمتي* - *فيقتلها أولى الطائفتين* ".
وهذا الحديث له طرق متعددة وألفاظ كثيرة فى مسلم:    " *تمرق مارقة عند فرقة من المسلمين تقتلهم أولى الطائفتين بالحق* "   ومن رواية الامام   أحمد:   عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  " *تكون أمتي فرقتين تخرج بينهما مارقة تلي قتلها أولاهما* "   وقال أحمد:   عن أبي سعيد أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  " *ذكر قوما يكونون في أمته يخرجون في فرقة من الناس، سيماهم التحليق هم شر الخلق* - أو من شر الخلق *- يقتلهم أدنى الطائفتين من الحق* " (مسلم) قال أبو سعيد: فأنتم قتلتموهم يا أهل العراق.   وقال أحمد:   عن أبي سعيد الخدري، قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " *تفترق أمتي فرقتين فتمرق بينهما مارقة فيقتلها أولى الطائفتين بالحق* "   -فهذا الحديث من دلائل النبوة إذ قد وقع الامر طبق ما أخبر به عليه الصلاة والسلام،   *وفيه الحكم باسلام الطائفتين*   أهل الشام وأهل العراق، لا كما يزعمه الجهلة الطغام، من تكفيرهم أهل الشام، وفيه أن أصحاب علي أدنى الطائفتين إلى الحق   *وهذا هو مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة*  * أن عليا هو المصيب وإن كان معاوية مجتهدا، وهو مأجور إن شاء الله،*   *ولكن علي هو الامام فله أجران* كما ثبت في صحيح البخاري من حديث عمرو بن العاص أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  *"* *إذا اجتهد الحاكم فأصاب فله أجران وإذا اجتهد فأخطأ فله أجر* "   وسيأتي بيان كيفية قتال علي رضي الله عنه للخوارج، وصفة المخدج الذي أخبر عنه عليه السلام فوجد كما أخبر ففرح بذلك علي رضي الله عنه وسجد للشكر.    -*قد تقدم أن عليا رضي الله عنه لما* رجع من الشام بعد وقعة صفين، ذهب إلى الكوفة، فلما دخلها انعزل عنه طائفة من جيشه، قيل ستة عشر ألفا وقيل اثني عشر ألفا، وقيل أقل من ذلك، فباينوه وخرجوا عليه وأنكروا أشياء، فبعث إليهم عبد الله بن عباس فناظرهم فيها ورد عليهم ما توهموه شبهة، ولم يكن له حقيقة في نفس الامر، فرجع بعضهم واستمر بعضهم على ضلالهم حتى كان منهم ما سنورده قريبا، *ويقال إن عليا رضي الله عنه ذهب* إليهم فناظرهم فيما نقموا عليه حتى استرجعهم عما كانوا عليه، ودخلوا معه الكوفة، ثم إنهم عاهدوا فنكثوا ما عاهدوا عليه وتعاهدوا فيما بينهم على القيام بالامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، والقيام على الناس في ذلك ثم تحيزوا إلى موضع يقال له *النهروان*، وهناك قاتلهم علي  
6-*قال الامام أحمد*  جاء *عبد* *الله بن شداد* فدخل على عائشة ونحن عندها مرجعه من العراق ليالي قتل علي، *فقالت له*: يا عبد الله بن شداد هل أنت صادقي عما أسألك عنه ؟ فحدثني عن هؤلاء القوم الذين قتلهم علي،  *فقال*: ومالي لا أصدقك ؟ *قالت*: فحدثني عن قصتهم، *قال*: فإن عليا لما كتب معاوية وحكم الحكمان خرج عليه ثمانية آلاف من قراء الناس فنزلوا بأرض يقال لها *حروراء* من جانب الكوفة، وأنهم عتبوا عليه *فقالوا*: انسلخت من قميص ألبسكه الله، واسم سماك به الله ثم انطلقت فحكمت في * دين* الله ولا حكم إلا لله،  فلما أن بلغ عليا ما عتبوا عليه وفارقوه عليه، أمر فأذن مؤذن أن لا يدخل على أمير المؤمنين رجل إلا رجلا قد حمل القرآن، فلما أن امتلات الدار من قراء الناس دعا بمصحف إمام عظيم فوضعه بين يديه فجعل يصكه بيده ويقول:  *أيها المصحف ! حدث الناس*   *فناداه الناس*  *فقالوا*: يا أمير المؤمنين ما تسأل عنه إنما هو مداد في ورق، ونحن نتكلم بما روينا منه، فماذا تريد ؟ *قال*: أصحابكم هؤلاء الذين خرجوا بيني وبينهم كتاب الله يقول الله تعالى في كتابه في امرأة ورجل:   (*وإن خفتم شقاق بينهما فابعثوا حكما من أهله وحكما من أهلها إن يريدا إصلاحا يوفق الله بينهما*)   فأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم دما وحرمة من امرأة ورجل، *ونقموا علي أن كاتبت معاوية* كتبت علي بن أبي طالب، وقد جاءنا سهيل بن عمرو ونحن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحديبية حين صالح قومه قريشا فكتب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، فقال سهيل: لا أكتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، قال: كيف تكتب ؟ " قال اكتب باسمك اللهم ! فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم *اكتب* فكتب، *فقال**: أكتب هذا ما صالح عليه محمد رسول الله*، *فقال*: لو أعلم أنك رسول الله لم أخالفك،فكتب هذا ما صالح عليه محمد بن عبد الله قريشا، يقول الله تعالى في كتابه * (*لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر* فبعث إليهم عبد الله بن عباس فخرجت معه حتى إذا توسطت عسكرهم  *فقام ابن الكوا* (هو عبد الله بن الكواء اليشكري أول أمير للخوارج من حين اعتزلوا جيش علي وخرجوا عليه، وكان قبل من أصحاب علي ومن المحرضين على القتال وقد قال شعرا في مدح علي وتحريض جيش صفين.)  *فخطب الناس* فقال يا حملة القرآن هذا *عبد الله بن عباس* فمن لم يكن يعرفه فأنا أعرفه ممن يخاصم في كتاب الله بمالا يعرفه، هذا ممن نزل فيه وفي قومه * (*بل هم قوم خصمون*)   فردوه إلى صاحبه ولا تواضعوه كتاب الله،  *فقال بعضهم*: والله لنواضعنه فإن جاء بحق نعرفه لنتبعنه وإن جاء بباطل لنكبتنه بباطله، فواضعوا عبد الله الكتاب ثلاثة أيام، فرجع منهم أربعة آلاف كلهم تائب، *فيهم ابن الكوا*، حتى أدخلهم على علي الكوفة، فبعث علي إلى بقيتهم   *فقال*: قد كان من أمرنا وأمر الناس ما قد رأيتم، فقفوا حيث شئتم حتى تجتمع أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بيننا وبينكم أن لا تسفكوا دما حراما أو تقطعوا سبيلا أو تظلموا ذمة فإنكم إن فعلتم فقد نبذنا إليكم الحرب على سواء * *(**إن الله لا يحب الخائنين*)   *فقالت له عائشة*: يا بن شداد فقتلهم *فقالوا* والله ما بعثت إليهم حتى قطعوا السبيل وسفكوا الدماء واستحلوا أهل الذمة،  *فقالت* الله، *قال*: الله لا إله إلا هو قد كان ذلك *قالت*: فما شئ بلغني عن أهل العراق يقولون ذو *الثدي وذو الثدية* ؟ *قال*: قد رأيته وكنت مع علي في القتلى فدعا الناس *فقال*: أتعرفون هذا ؟ فما أكثر من جاء يقول: قد رأيته في مسجد بني فلان، ورأيته في مسجد بني فلان يصلي ولم يأتوا فيه بثبت يعرف إلا ذلك.   *قالت*: فما قول *علي* حيث قام عليه كما يزعم أهل العراق ؟ *قال سمعته* يقول صدق الله ورسوله *قالت*: هل سمعت منه أنه قال غير ذلك ؟ *قال*: اللهم لا ! *قالت* أجل ! صدق الله ورسوله، يرحم الله عليا إنه كان لا يرى شيئا يعجبه إلا قال صدق الله ورسوله، فيذهب أهل العراق يكذبون عليه ويزيدون عليه في الحديث (تفرد به أحمد وإسناده صحيح)   -*ففي هذا السياق ما يقتضي* أن عدتهم كانوا ثمانية آلاف، لكن من القراء، وقد يكون واطأهم على مذهبهم آخرون من غيرهم حتى بلغوا اثني عشر ألفا، أو ستة عشر ألفا.ولما ناظرهم ابن عباس رجع منهم أربعة آلاف وبقي بقيتهم على ما هم عليه،  وقد  روا عن ابن عباس فذكر القصة وأنهم عتبوا عليه في كونه حكم الرجال، وأنه محى اسمه من الامرة، وأنه غزا يوم الجمل فقتل الانفس الحرام ولم يقسم الاموال والسبي، فأجاب عن الاولين بما تقدم*،*   *وعن الثالث بما قال**:*  *قد كان في السبي أم المؤمنين فإن قلتم ليست لكم بأم فقد كفرتم، وإن استحللتم سبي أمهاتكم فقد كفرتم.*  *قال*: فرجع منهم ألفان وخرج سائرهم فتقاتلوا.* -وذكر غيره* أن ابن عباس لبس حلة لما دخل عليهم، فناظروه في لبسه إياها، فاحتج بقوله تعالى * (*قل من حرم زينة الله التي أخرج لعباده والطيبات من الرزق**)*   *-وذكر ابن جرير* أن عليا خرج بنفسه إلى بقيتهم فلم يزل يناظرهم حتى رجعوا معه إلى الكوفة وذلك يوم عيد الفطر أو الاضحى  ثم جعلوا يعرضون له في الكلام ويسمعونه شتما ويتأولون بتأويل في قوله. *قال الشافعي رحمه الله*: قال رجل من الخوارج لعلي وهو في الصلاة   (*لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك ولتكونن من الخاسرين*)  فقرأ علي   (*فاصبر إن وعد الله حق ولا يستخفنك الذين لا يوقنون*)   *وذكر   أيضا* أن عليا بينما هو يخطب يوما إذ قام إليه رجل من الخوارج *فقال*: يا علي أشركت في دين الله الرجال ولا حكم إلا لله، فتنادوا من كل جانب لا حكم إلا لله، لا حكم إلا لله، *فجعل علي يقول*:  *هذه كلمة حق يراد بها باطل،*  *ثم قال*: إن لكم علينا أن لا نمنعكم فيئا ما دامت أيديكم معنا، وأن لا نمنعكم مساجد الله، وأن لا نبدأكم بالقتال حتى تبدأونا.ثم إنهم خرجوا بالكلية عن الكوفة وتحيزوا إلى النهروان على ما سنذكره بعد حكم الحكمين.  * -اجتماع الحكمين أبي موسى وعمرو بن العاص بدومة الجندل*   -وذلك في شهر رمضان كما تشارطوا عليه وقت التحكيم بصفين،   وذلك أن عليا رضي الله عنه لما كان مجئ رمضان بعث أربعمائة فارس مع *شريح بن هانئ*، ومعهم أبو موسى، وعبد الله بن عباس، وإليه الصلاة وبعث معاوية عمرو بن العاص في أربعمائة فارس من أهل الشام ومنهم *عبد الله بن عمر*  ، فتوافوا *بدومة الجندل* بأذرح - وهي نصف المسافة بين الكوفة والشام، بينها وبين كل من البلدين تسع مراحل - وشهد معهم جماعة من رؤوس الناس،  *كعبد الله بن عمر، و عبد الله بن الزبير، والمغيرة بن شعبة، وعبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام المخزومي. وعبد الرحمن بن عبد يغوث الزهري وأبي جهم بن حذيفة.*وزعم بعض الناس أن سعد بن أبي وقاص شهدهم أيضا  وأنكر حضوره آخرون.    -*وقد ذكر *  أن *عمر بن سعد* خرج إلى أبيه وهو على ماء لبني سليم بالبادية في غنم له خارجا من المدينة معتزل: فلما رآه سعد *قال*: أعوذ بالله من شر هذا الراكب، *فلما* أتاه *قال *   يا أبة: الناس يقاتلون على الدنيا وأنت ههنا ؟ *يا أبة*: قد بلغك ما كان من الناس بصفين، وقد حكم الناس أبا موسى الاشعري وعمرو بن العاص، وقد شهدهم نفر من قريش، فاشهدهم فإنك صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأحد أصحاب الشورى ولم تدخل في شئ كرهته هذه الامة فاحضر إنك أحق الناس بالخلافة.  *فقال*: لا أفعل ! أفي الفتنة تأمرني أن أكون رأسا لا والله حتى أعطي سيفا إن ضربت به مؤمنا نبا عنه وإن ضربت به كافرا قتلته  إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: " *إنه ستكون فتنة خير الناس فيها الخفي البقي* " والله لا أشهد شيئا من هذا الامر أبدا.      -وهذا السياق كان   ليشير عليه أن يحضر أمر التحكيم لعلهم يعدلون عن معاوية وعلي ويولونه فامتنع سعد من ذلك وأباه أشد الاباء وقنع بما هو فيه من الكفاية والخفاء كما ثبت في صحيح مسلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: * قد " أفلح من أسلم ورزق كفافا وقنعه الله بما آتاه "*   وكان عمر بن سعد هذا يحب الامارة، فلم يزل ذلك دأبه حتى كان هو أمير السرية التي قتلت الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنه   ولو قنع بما كان أبوه عليه لم يكن شئ من ذلك.   *-والمقصود* أن سعدا لم يحضر أمر التحكيم ولا أراد ذلك ولا هم به، وإنما حضره من ذكرنا.فلما اجتمع الحكمان تراوضا على المصلحة للمسلمين،ونظرا في تقدير أمور ثم اتفقا على أن يعزلا عليا ومعاوية ثم يجعلا الامر شورى بين الناس ليتفقوا على الاصلح لهم منهما أو من غيرهما، وقد أشار أبو موسى بتولية عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب،  *فقال له عمرو*: فول ابن عبد الله فإنه يقاربه في العلم والعمل والزهد. *فقال له أبو موسى*: إنك قد غمست ابنك في الفتن معك، وهو مع ذلك رجل صدق. * -قال ابن عمر*  : قال عمرو بن العاص:  إن هذا الامر لا يصلحه إلا رجل له ضرس يأكل ويطعم.وكان ابن عمر فيه غفلة،
فقال له ابن الزبير: افطن وانتبه،  *فقال ابن عمر*: لا والله لا أرشو عليها شيئا أبدا، *ثم قال*: يا بن العاص إن العرب قد أسندت إليك أمرها بعدما تقارعت بالسيوف وتشاركت بالرماح، فلا تردنهم في فتنة مثلها أو أشد منها   ثم إن عمرو بن العاص حاول أبا موسى على أن يقر معاوية وحده على الناس فأبى عليه، ثم حاوله ليكون ابنه عبد الله بن عمرو هو الخليفة، فأبى أيضا، وطلب أبو موسى من عمرو أن يوليا عبد الله بن عمر فامتنع عمرو أيضا،    *ثم اصطلحا على أن يخلعا معاوية وعليا ويتركا الامر شورى* بين الناس ليتفقوا على من يختاروه لانفسهم، ثم جاءا إلى المجمع الذي فيه الناس - وكان عمرو لا يتقدم بين يدي أبي موسى بل يقدمه في كل الامور أدبا وإجلالا – *فقال له:* يا أبا موسى قم فأعلم الناس بما اتفقنا عليه، فخطب أبو موسى الناس فحمد الله واثنى عليه ثم صلى على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم *ثم قال*:   أيها الناس إنا قد نظرنا في أمر هذه الامة فلم نر أمرا أصلح لها ولا ألم لشعثها من رأي اتفقت أنا وعمرو عليه، وهو أنا نخلع عليا ومعاوية ونترك الامر شورى، وتستقبل الامة هذا الامر فيولوا عليهم من أحبوه، وإني قد خلعت عليا ومعاوية.
ثم تنحى وجاء عمرو فقام مقامه فحمد الله وأثنى عليه   *ثم قال*: إن هذا قد قال ما سمعتم، وإنه قد خلع صاحبه، وإني قد خلعته كما خلعه وأثبت صاحبي معاوية فإنه ولي عثمان بن عفان، والطالب بدمه، وهو أحق الناس بمقامه –   وكان عمرو بن العاص رأى أن ترك الناس بلا إمام والحالة هذه يؤدي إلى مفسدة طويلة عريضة أربى مما الناس فيه من الاختلاف، فأقر معاوية لما رأى ذلك من المصلحة، والاجتهاد يخطئ ويصيب.*ويقال إن أبا موسى* تكلم معه بكلام فيه غلظة ورد عليه عمرو بن العاص مثله.   * -وذكر *  أن شريح بن هانئ - *مقدم جيش علي* - وثب على عمرو بن العاص فضربه بالسوط وقام إليه ابن لعمرو فضربه بالسوط، وتفرق الناس في كل وجه إلى بلادهم، فأما عمرو وأصحابه فدخلوا على معاوية فسلموا عليه بتحية الخلافة، وأما أبو موسى فاستحيى من علي فذهب إلى مكة،  ورجع ابن عباس وشريح بن هانئ إلى علي فأخبراه بما فعل أبو موسى وعمرو، فاستضعفوا رأي أبي موسى وعرفوا أنه لا يوازن عمرو بن العاص    .وذكر   أن عليا لما بلغه ما فعل عمرو كان يلعن في قنوته معاوية، وعمرو بن العاص، وأبا الاعور السلمي، وحبيب بن مسلمة، والضحاك بن قيس، وعبد الرحمن بن خالد بن الوليد،والوليد بن عقبة، فلما بلغ ذلك معاوية كان يلعن في قنوته عليا وحسنا وحسينا وابن عباس والاشتر النخعي،   *ولا يصح هذا*

----------

